# Cody's first haircut



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well Cody got cut down from his long coat today. I think he looks like a pixie. I took the groomer pictures of what I wanted. Plus with additional instructions. I think it will look better when I do the topknot myself. Maybe if the beard & ears are longer would that look better? What do you guys think? I'll post better pictures tomorrow after I do his topknot. He did well for her and does not seem upset. Right now asleep on my lap.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks great! I like his beard and ear length.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat, he looks so kissable:wub: he is just adorable:wub: I bet he likes his new cut, much cooler


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I think he looks adorable too!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I think it's perfect. You can tweak anything you want from here. Nice job Pat.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think he is stunning!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Cody really looks adorable! I love his cute perfect face! The fur on his tail and face and beard is so lovely! Kissable face!!!


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

I think he looks super cute!I love the face/head and the body!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cody looks amazing! I think you just need to get used to looking at his new cut!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I love it and agree he's perfect.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also think he looks good. I bet in time you will both love it. That long hair is great, but it is sometimes hard to take care of.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful! He has a stunning coat. I love the cut.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------

